# Chicken advice



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Right well my boyfriend has always wanted chickens and I've decided to bite the bullet and allow him some. Prob is I know nothing about them.
We have a large back garden so they can have a large coop, I'm worried about letting them free roam due to cats???? Not mine as we don't have any but other people's. 
I need some good Internet sites or book suggestions please, also if anyone has a pic of their coops that would be great, esp inside as the only coop I've ever seen was on chicken run lol


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Cats probably wouldn't be too much of a problem unless you keep very small breeds, the local cats never come near any of mine, even the bantams, and when we had our Brahma cock he would chase any cats that entered the garden away!

Foxes are more likely to be your problem.

You need to check first that you are allowed to keep chickens though, if you live in rented housing that may be a problem, and sometimes even private properties have covenants preventing the keeping of livestock. Also make sure any neighbours are OK with it, as even hens can be a bit noisy and may be a problem if neighbouring houses are close by.


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for that. We are allowed to keep them and we own our home so that's not a prob, plus we have an enclosure in the garden for the two skunks at the min so I'm sure the neighbours wouldn't mind esp if they got the odd egg lol 

Just incase anyone is wondering the skunks are in a full enclosed enclosure and there is no way a chicken would get in there


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's good, we have a very detached house so the noise isn't a problem here, my neighbours actually like it and were very upset when the old cock died earlier this year, they really miss him crowing!

I'm not sure what's the best website these days as I haven't been on any for ages, when the old pekinbantams forum closed I didn't really bother looking for another, that was a good one. Practical Poultry is worth a look though (mag and site).


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

My favourite of the many many poultry books I have is Choosing and Keeping Chickens by Chris Graham. Well illustrated and a modern take. Katie Thears' book is often considered by many as a bible but is rather outdated. It's still worth reading. Feel free to message me with any questions on Facebook too with regards to sourcing chickens/feed/supplies locally or husbandry and I do have a homemade coop for sale - it's very solid but rather large.


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank u for the book suggestions I'm going to have a look into them now 
With regards to the coop my dad is going to make it for us as he is really good with wood, he has made all my enclosures, vivs and racks 
Is there an designs that are better than others?


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

The most important thing is that the coop has a large enough run, a hen house (which can be closed at night) with bars to sit / roost on and a nest box.

Here you can see a basic design 

Cocoon CC2100 Chicken Coop | Chicken House


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

They don't NEED a nest box, it can encourage broodiness. 

Some of mine have them, some of them don't. 
Depends whether I want broodies or not as a nest box allows them to warm up easier encouraging broodiness whether there is eggs there for them or not.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd recommend that you dad uses weldmesh for the run, rather than so-called "chicken wire" which foxes can easily chew through, it's a little more expensive but worth it. Also see if you can get some cheap paving slabs (second hand maybe?) for the base of the run, or at least to place around the perimeter, to stop foxes and other vermin digging under. And put a roof on the run otherwise it'll turn into the Somme when it rains!


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> They don't NEED a nest box, it can encourage broodiness.
> 
> Some of mine have them, some of them don't.
> Depends whether I want broodies or not as a nest box allows them to warm up easier encouraging broodiness whether there is eggs there for them or not.


I'm not quite sure what you mean. Surely they need somewhere quiet to lay their eggs ?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

No ones mentioned rats.Chickens and chicken food will attract rats.Please pay consideration to this.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Dragon Farm said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean. Surely they need somewhere quiet to lay their eggs ?


usually they have an inside and outside area, they will usually go inside to lay as it is darker and quieter. they don't specifically need a nest box.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

colinm said:


> No ones mentioned rats.Chickens and chicken food will attract rats.Please pay consideration to this.


True, and even more reason to make sure the run is absolutely secure, with small enough mesh that rats cannot get in. I get trouble with mice sometimes, they can get through such tiny gaps it can be almost impossible to keep them out, the only solution I have is to set traps outside the runs which the mice will hopefully find first, baited with something more tempting than chicken feed!

I also hang the chicken feeders up at night so they can't get to them, that doesn't stop them eating any spilled food on the ground of course, but at least it stops them getting in the feeders and contaminating the feed with their droppings.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Vermin is a good point - but one you're unlikely to have serious problems with if like above you keep your feeders above ground, you lay traps and set poison and store your feed safely. During the last few years I've only seen a single mouse and killed in traps 2 mice and a squirrel. Having cats seems to help and I certainly had more problems with squirrels chewing runs but unluckily for them they taste good.:2thumb:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Dee_Williams said:


> usually they have an inside and outside area, they will usually go inside to lay as it is darker and quieter. they don't specifically need a nest box.


Our chicken houses are raised with a ramp that the chickens climb to get into the house. The bottom of the house has wooden slats, and most of the poo falls through this. So I have to provide a solid area for the hens to lay their eggs. Its a floored area with wood shavings and a little hay on the bottom, and has shallow sides to keep the shavings in. It has a piece of wood to stop roosting chickens pooing into this area. It is quiet and dark. Its not a box as such. But you need an area that the chickens feel comfortable laying their eggs.

Anyway when it comes to broodyness its depends alot on the breed. I have never had a modern high production hybrid bird go broody. Silkies for example are a different matter.


----------

